# MS 361 mods



## whotheguy (Feb 16, 2010)

Bought another saw, the MS 361. I've read on the forum about muffler mods and such about other models, but would this be one that a person would modify? If so, why? If not, why?


----------



## thinkxingu (Feb 16, 2010)

who, the most common mod on the 361 is the muffler mod--you can find tons of info on it at Arboristsite.com (I think you've already posted that on another link).  Some people have tweaked the engine, but the muffler mod is supposed to have a big effect.  You can also buy one modded by someone named Wojo on eBay for $125 shipped; I've heard much criticism about the guy, though.

S


----------



## smokinj (Feb 16, 2010)

I like wojo makes stuff out of ss how old is this 361?


----------



## chad3 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have done a few upgrades to mine.  Put the 3/4 wrap handle on it: like to be able to cut both front and back of tree without having to sometimes work around stone walls, etc., also it works well running up a tree limbing it out.  Upgraded the oiler, just figured for the bucks, I'll take a bit more oil on the bar and when buried in a fair size oak, it was lacking some.  Lastly, I had the muffler modded.  I can't leave stuff alone, but haven't been unhappy with any of these mods.  Now it is a very good mid sized tree saw.


----------



## Kong (Feb 16, 2010)

Chad.

What sort of "upgrade" did you do to your oil pump?  I had to replace my pump about a month ago after a bearing failure allowed the clutch hub to grind a hole right through the oil passageway of the pump.  I put a used (ebay) pump in the saw and its now consuming about 3/4 a tank of oil per tank of gas with the pump turned all the way up.  So if mine oiled a little more, up to 33% more actually, it wouldn't hurt a thing.  What pump"upgrade" have you found for the 361?


----------



## chad3 (Feb 16, 2010)

Install either the internals from or the pump from a 460R saw.  Will put out lots more oil than the standard ones.  If you look up 361 oiler upgrade, you'll find the Stihl part numbers.
Chad

Edit:
Found the part numbers for you:
1128 647 0602 oil pump piston
1128 647 4803 oil pump control bolt 

or

1128 640 3250 oil pump assembly


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 4, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> who, the most common mod on the 361 is the muffler mod--you can find tons of info on it at Arboristsite.com (I think you've already posted that on another link).  Some people have tweaked the engine, but the muffler mod is supposed to have a big effect.  You can also buy one modded by someone named Wojo on eBay for $125 shipped; I've heard much criticism about the guy, though.
> 
> S



Best thing to do when you hear people saying bad things about someone is to find out for your self.  Yeah,  there are a few people bad mouthing me and what I build.  If you do a little investigation on your own,  you will see hundreds of satisfied buyers on eBay,  and not one negative feedback after over 600 transactions.

Yes,  a 361 can be modified with amazing performance gains.  And If you need an entire muffler the price on eBay is $125.  But,  if you can send your muffler, $75.00.  

I challenge you to try to build one with the same quality materials,  and with the same quality workmanship at the same price.  And that's 316 stainless steel pipe,  Nickel alloy heat treated screen,  Welded with stainless wire and the proper welding procedure (you figure that one out).  Also,  with a brand new Stihl 361 OEM muffler to start with.  And then paint it with $277.00 / Gallon High temp ceramic coating.  Then add in a little for postage (which I never charge for).

And guys,  I split and burn my own wood.

Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one and the only one I have ever seen with SS...sure theres more but I havent seen any. 4 years old!


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2010)

Oohh...thats purdy.  What kind of volume increase came with that muffler mod?

Volume - as in decibels not trees cut down.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 4, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Oohh...thats purdy.  What kind of volume increase came with that muffler mod?
> 
> Volume - as in decibels not trees cut down.



a few there jags but that 460 was loud and proud before any work was done but always cutting big stuff the thing was ported and muff modd. almost out of the box. My 361 runs a small bar and the extra emmth not needed there..but if I had to run a 25-28 in. on it there would be a few modd.s to it aswell.


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 4, 2010)

Still looks nice.  No,  I have never made any that were not stainless steel.

You would really be impressed with the 361 mod.

Scott.


----------



## thinkxingu (Mar 4, 2010)

Scott,
     Thanks for the clarification.  I think the criticism is over the cost--from what I've seen, most people charge around $45 for the mod.  Who knows, maybe I'll be picking one up from you.  Though the $125 puts it just a little higher than I'm willing right now.  It's like a generator: at $500, I'd own one but at $750, I'll hold out for the lights to come back on!

S


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 4, 2010)

Well here is the thing,  the 361 muffler costs me $50-$60 each.  Send your muffler and you will only pay $75.00 shipped.

Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2010)

ScottWojo said:
			
		

> Well here is the thing,  the 361 muffler costs me $50-$60 each.  Send your muffler and you will only pay $75.00 shipped.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott.



any pic's of the 361 muffler modd.


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330403381161&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

This is the link for the ebay listing.  It has the photos.

Thanks.
Scott.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2010)

ScottWojo said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330403381161&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> This is the link for the ebay listing.  It has the photos.
> 
> ...



looks good!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 5, 2010)

Scott, have you ever messed with the Husky 455 Rancher?


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 5, 2010)

There are not many saw models that I have not modified.  Its all a blur now.  Send the muffler and $75.00 smakaroos and we will get that saw screamin.


----------



## Deere10 (Mar 5, 2010)

Let me know the outcome of the 455 Rancher muffler if you decide to have it done.  Keep me updated please


----------



## smokinj (Mar 5, 2010)

The work scott does is outstanding and SS no one else I have seen uses it. makes me want to do the 361....


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 5, 2010)

Scott, do I get the shipping info. off the E-bay site? What's your turn-around time? I'd need it back by mid April. Thanks, JB


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Mar 5, 2010)

Deere10, I'll post results, good, bad, or (cue the whistle)..ugly.


----------



## southbound (Mar 6, 2010)

Look here for some 361 muffler ideas...    http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=36541&page=32

O and here..  http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=33528


----------



## Deere10 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks will keep an eye out for it,  If you want you can PM me.  If successful may have mine done too. But gotta finish up the load of logs first. The 455 is the only saw i have right noe to handle the job. Keeping an eye on CL for a dealand told my local dealer if he gets any trades in to let me know.


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 6, 2010)

Beetle-Kill said:
			
		

> Scott, do I get the shipping info. off the E-bay site? What's your turn-around time? I'd need it back by mid April. Thanks, JB



  You can email me at scott_wojtasik@hotmail.com

or you can call me directly at 216-287-4452.

turnaround is fast.  If I get it Friday night,  I will be mailing it out Monday morning.  

You will be waiting for days,  not weeks.

Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## ScottWojo (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi folks,  been getting a bunch of questions about this post.  Here is a response to most questions I have been asked regarding this post.

 I will add a properly sized pipe and spark screen.  Then polish the pipe,  and paint the muffler.
The process takes 24 hours.  I get the muffler at 3 one day, it goes out at three the next day.  


Cash in the package,  or money order,  or we can do a paypal payment.  When you send the muffler its $75.00.  When I have to obtain a muffler,  typically the price will be $125. Shipping included.  Performance gain on a 361 is very impressive.   An easy 25% increase in power resulting in faster cuts.   More production and a longer lasting saw.

Right now your saw stock sounds like a sewing machine.   After my modification,  it will sound like the high performance engine that it is.  It is louder,   but more of a pleasant feel good sound,  that will match the "holy chit" power.

If it is not what I say it is and you are some how disappointed...send it back and I will replace it and the money with a new stock muffler. 

Thanks,
Scott.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 26, 2010)

ScottWojo said:
			
		

> Hi folks,  been getting a bunch of questions about this post.  Here is a response to most questions I have been asked regarding this post.
> 
> I will add a properly sized pipe and spark screen.  Then polish the pipe,  and paint the muffler.
> The process takes 24 hours.  I get the muffler at 3 one day, it goes out at three the next day.
> ...



How about on an 880?


----------



## ScottWojo (Jun 26, 2010)

An 880 is a different animal.   I have done them.   Would be a longer project,  and machining of an aluminum integral pipe.  Then welded to the alloy muffler.   Would do this on an individual case by case pricing.

Thank you,
Scott.


----------

